# Pucci's First Haircut!! (Pics)



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks so handsome, just look at his precious face, what a cutie!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

What a precious baby!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What a dollbaby!!! :smooch: Cute, cute, cute...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love his haircut! He's so cute!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pucci is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I think he's enjoying being able to see!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

How adorable! He actually looks younger!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> How adorable! He actually looks younger!


I think the longer whiskers make him look more serious in the first picture.
He is a cutie pie for sure either way.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He has large Shih-Tzu eyes! But a long Jack Russell nose.... and he's BOUNCY...should've named him Tigger.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

he is such a cutie-pie! I could just kiss his face!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He loves to give kisses! Though he's still kinda bitey now and then


----------

